# .  >   .

## asa

. -  () - 2-0
 () -  - 2-2.
  -  ! ,  ,      ,  .
 ,     .     .
   . ,      .
   ,   ...

----------


## sasa@

""         - ,    -   .
    14 .     -     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## asa

.    -   .    " ": *, , , * .     . - ,       -   ,              .   - 12-.

----------


## .

.    4   ...

----------


## Lawyer

()  !
      .

----------


## .

22      1,5   ?!

----------


## Lawyer

, .        . ,       (  ).   -   (  ).

----------


## asa

> ()  !
>       .


-...  , ,   -      ,  ,     ...  :Smilie: 

,  ,          (  ).

----------


## Lawyer

> .

----------


## asa

> 


... ,      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## .



----------


## Svetishe

> ... ,      !


     ,      ,   :Smilie:      ,     (  -    -)

----------


## asa

.   - -   .      ,        .    !
    -  !         -   .        .

   .

----------

- : ,        ...

----------


## asa

,      . 
 : *"" (, ),*  "" (), "" (), "" (), "" (-, )
 F: * (, ),*  "" (), "" (), "" (), "" (, ).
 H: "" (), "" (), "" (), *"" (-, ),*  "" ().

    -         !

----------


## Lisaya

,     .     !

----------


## asa

...    ,       ...

----------


## .

> F:  (, ), "" (), "" (), "" (), "" (, ).


 - ....!!!

----------

*.*,  ...

----------


## .

:yes:

----------

> 


    .
 ""      !

----------


## .

> ""      !


     ,  .

----------

> ,  .


    ,   ...   ...
,          :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,


 ,

----------


## asa

:  -  (19-30)   () -  (21-30).
   !

----------


## .

> :  -  (19-30)   () -  (21-30).
>    !

----------


## sasa@

...  , ...     ...     !
   !      .

----------


## asa

...    - 2-0   ! --,   , , -,   1/8  .

----------


## _

.        .      .
   .  -   :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> -,   1/8  .


, ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> , ,


  :yes:

----------


## PycLaN

,

----------


## .

2008!!!

----------


## grosh

::   ::   ::   ::

----------

:Big Grin:      !  ! , ! ,  !    ! .

----------


## .

...
 2008-2009  .  .  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ...
>  2008-2009  .  .


 ! 
  ! 
 ,  -   :Stick Out Tongue: .   ""    .

----------

*.*, ,  ,     ...

----------

> ! 
>    ""    .


 ,   ,      .
      .

----------


## .

**,

----------

> 2008-2009  .  .


      .   :Frown:

----------


## YUM

.  .
22-  - 0 :2       ?
 ...,      -...
    ... ,   ...
    ?
         ? :Wink:

----------


## YUM

! 
׸ .....??? 
 .... :Stick Out Tongue: 
1 : 2

----------


## YUM

!!!!!! 
        ..    ...
 -  !!!!!
  - !!!!
 ,  ... :Frown: 
2-   6  2 : 2 
- !!!!

----------


## YUM

! 
 .... 3 : 2
, .  ..
,    ...    .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

! ....  3 : 3!!!! 
 !!!!

----------


## YUM

3 : 4


!!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## YUM

!!!!!
4 :4 !!!!!
 !!!!!!! :Wow:

----------


## YUM

....
!!!! :Wow:

----------



----------

,    .

----------


## YUM

, .      ... .
!!!!    ,        . 
    - .

----------

,       .

----------


## YUM

> ,       .


,   .  -   ,   .     ...
    !!!! 
,     -!  :Wow:   ,    !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

,     .      : ----,   !!!!

----------

> , .      ... .
> !!!!    ,        .
>     - .


 .    .
,     ,       .  .     - !!!!  !!!!

----------

-    .
   ,         .

----------

. -.

----------


## YUM

...
, ,     
 4 : 4   -  ...
 .......
...
   5 .  4 !!!!
!    .
 ,  ....
.. ! 
     5 ...
  ,  ....


 :Wow:

----------

!!!

----------


## YUM

!
--!!! 
(5 , 2 , ...  -  :Wow: )
  - ! 
 ,     ,      ,    . 
  - !  ! 
!

----------

!!!

----------


## .

!

     .

----------

,          YUMa
  .

----------

,     ,  -    ,     .  ?    ,  ..      ,         TV  .     -     .
,  . !

----------


## myxerss

-   ,   ,               ,         , ,      :,  .
  ,,...
   1   :

 ,  -   - 5:0 
 .,  -   - 3:0 
  -  ,  - 1:3 
  -   - 0:0 
  -   - 1:1 
  -   - 1:1 
  -   - 6:1 
  -   - 2:0 
  -   - 4:1 
  -   - 4:0 
  -   - 1:0 
  -   - 1:0 
  -   - 1:1 
  -   - 2:2 
   -   - 0:1 
  -   - 2:1 
  -   - 1:0 
  -   - 0:1 
  -   - 0:0 
  -   - 3:1 
  -  ,  - 0:0 
  -   - 1:1 
  -   - 2:3 
 ,  -   - 1:3 
  -   - 0:2 
  -   - 3:0 
  -   - 1:2 
  -   - 3:2 
 ,  -   - 0:0 
  -  ,  - 1:1 
 ,  -   - 0:1 
  -   - 0:1 
  -   - 5:3 
  -   - 1:2 
 ,  -   - 2:0 
 -,  -   - 0:0 
 ,  -   - 1:2 
  -    - 0:1 
    -   - 0:1 
  -   - 2:1

      ,    ,   ,  ,    , ,  ,   -  
    ,       ,2:0      ,       3:1,   ,  .      ,  1:1,    ...    ...,  ....  
.  ,  ,       ...

----------

*myxerss*,   ,  . ,         ,  .

----------

-,  ,    -       .
       , , (????!!!!,  .),   , - :      ,  -,   .

----------


## Andyko

.
    ,      ...?

----------

?   .
      ,   !!!
    ,     .

----------


## YUM

,   " " (. - )
  ,   ,   ,      . 
   ,  ,    . "" ,  ""  . "" - ,  "",    . 
,    ,   ,      . ,   ..  :Wink:

----------


## .

2  
2     ...

----------

...   ...      ...

----------

7- ...

----------


## .

1/4
"" - "" , 
"" - , 
"" - "", 
"" - "" . 
  - 7 ,  - 14 

 1/2  (  - 28 ,  - 5 ) :   ""/""  -   ""/,   ""/""  -   ""/"".

  18   


http://football.sport-express.ru/eur...-2011/playoff/

http://football.sport-express.ru/eur...-2011/playoff/

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lazy Sea

> 


   ...

----------


## Andyko

, ,

----------


## mobynik

:yes:

----------

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2180962.html

----------


## YUM

!
   .
 ,    ,       .     " ".     " ".  
,     .   ...   , ,    ! :Stick Out Tongue: 
   !!!  ** è?  
         !  -, ! ,     -   ,        ...
     !!! 
      - ,     .
!!!    !!!!    ,     ,       :    !!!!    -      !     ,          ,        40!!!
.  " "     .       ,   ,    ""  " "   .  . 
    - !   ...,       - ...
...! ! --!!!!!   -... :Wow:

----------

...   -  ,   -  ...

----------


## Andyko

,       ,

----------


## YUM

> ,       ,


 :yes: 
       -    ,   ... :Wow:

----------


## Lazy Sea

.   -28,   33,   -   .
    ,     (   ),   .
      ,     ,    .   2018  .
      .      ,   ,   .
  -  .     ,  , ,     -.
       ,  ,  ?

----------

